# Going to websites is slow



## usingpc

I have noticed that lately when I type a url into my address bar there is always a delay before it registers and I am taken to the new website. What could be causing this? I am using a PC with Microsoft 10 and the Chrome browser.


----------



## Corday

How slow?


----------



## SpywareDr

Go to Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test and click "Go". 

When your internet speedtest is done: 
click the little chain-link icon up to the left by the word "Share"
copy the URL in the Image box
then paste that URL into a reply to this Thread.


----------



## usingpc

Corday said:


> How slow?


It will take maybe 3 seconds to react.


----------



## usingpc

SpywareDr said:


> Go to Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test and click "Go".
> 
> When your internet speedtest is done:
> 
> click the little chain-link icon up to the left by the word "Share"
> copy the URL in the Image box
> then paste that URL into a reply to this Thread.


Not having a speed issue in any other regard.


----------



## Corday

usingpc said:


> It will take maybe 3 seconds to react.


Doesn't seem unreasonable.


----------



## SpywareDr

How fast is your current Download, Upload and Ping please? (See above).


----------

